# Are you being underpaid on your CPP?



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

Are you receiving a CPP pension that started in 2020 or later and included earnings and CPP contributions for 2019? If so, I think you are being underpaid by not receiving any increased benefit for your enhanced CPP contribution.

Based on a few cases that I have seen recently, it appears that Service Canada might not have programmed their payment computer to include the enhanced CPP calculation yet. My sample size is small, but either they're not paying anybody yet or they're making random errors, and I'm not sure which of those situations scares me more?

If you fit the profile described above and if you want to know if you're being underpaid, email me at [email protected]. There is no charge for this service at this time, because I am just trying to determine whether this problem affects everybody or if it's random.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Dogger1953 said:


> Are you receiving a CPP pension that started in 2020 or later and included earnings and CPP contributions for 2019? If so, I think you are being underpaid by not receiving any increased benefit for your enhanced CPP contribution.
> 
> Based on a few cases that I have seen recently, it appears that Service Canada might not have programmed their payment computer to include the enhanced CPP calculation yet. My sample size is small, but either they're not paying anybody yet or they're making random errors, and I'm not sure which of those situations scares me more?
> 
> If you fit the profile described above and if you want to know if you're being underpaid, email me at [email protected]. There is no charge for this service at this time, because I am just trying to determine whether this problem affects everybody or if it's random.


Hi Dogger, 
Just curious. If someone started theirs in 2020 at age 65 with full credits (39 yrs) including 2019. How much more would it be because of the enhanced portion of the 2019 year being included.


----------



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

Retiredguy said:


> Hi Dogger,
> Just curious. If someone started theirs in 2020 at age 65 with full credits (39 yrs) including 2019. How much more would it be because of the enhanced portion of the 2019 year being included.


Hi RG - It would be $1.47 more. Were you receiving $1,175.83 in 2020? If so, what month in 2020 did you start?


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Dogger1953 said:


> Hi RG - It would be $1.47 more. Were you receiving $1,175.83 in 2020? If so, what month in 2020 did you start?


No started mine in Jan 2019. I was just curious what the 2019 enhanced amount provided. Thanks.


----------



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

Retiredguy said:


> No started mine in Jan 2019. I was just curious what the 2019 enhanced amount provided. Thanks.


Now you know. It would have been worth $1.50 if they waited until 2021 to apply,


----------

